

Ask HN:I'm taking course at codeacademy but.. - OnyeaboAduba

Im a 28 yrd old founder non technical who got tired of looking for a technical founder so I started taking courses at codeacademy about 6 months ago. I've learned alot but still dont feel comfortable saying I'll be able to build my own product soon or ever. Am I being impatient? Any other tools out there to improve programming know how?
======
rinrae
I'm not sure what you want, being able to hire developers or really develop
your product yourself? There's a huge difference between the two, and the
latter will probably take longer than a year.

> Am I being impatient? There's a pretty long time span between soon and ever
> :).

You'll need a lot of practice, (unfortunately) there are no tools to speed
that up. Practice and enjoy the process.

~~~
OnyeaboAduba
thanks for the advice really helpful

------
xauronx
Developing can be really hard. Depending on your product there are probably a
lot of people who have been developing for years who couldn't feel comfortable
saying they'll be able to build your product.

Just keep pushing on. Worst case scenario is you learn more and have some
ammunition to avoid getting swindled by a developer later on.

~~~
OnyeaboAduba
thanks for the advice

